# Shimano Chronarch 100 SF button



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a Shimano chronarch 100 SF and i am missing the grip on the baitcast button. Do anyone know where i can find and order this piece? I have no clue whats the part number or anything, any information will help. Thanks!

here are some pictures:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

www.southwesternparts.com they have schems for your reel, with P/Ns and everything, just look up the P/N and give them a holler


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

It's a BNT1350.

I have a few sitting right here if you need one.


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

pm'd u mattk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

mines gone too but it still casts a mile!! shimano rules!!!


----------

